# OLL parity for 20x20x20



## jyhjyi (Sep 28, 2020)

parity for 20x20x20





A more detailed example for 8x8.


----------



## jyhjyi (Mar 3, 2022)

OLL parity for 12x12x12


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 3, 2022)

wow is that a 10x10?


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 3, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> wow is that a 10x10?


Yes.


----------

